# pc runs very slowly and sound skips in all applications.



## DaKlown (Feb 6, 2008)

I have read through a few of the posts and downloaded tool after tool and ran scans in safe mode but none of them show any malware. Also my pc does not slow down in safe mode like it does when starting windows normaly. here is my hijackthis log. *edit* i would also like to add that my firewall has been crashing lately for no reason and my system restore points are gone.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:01:33 AM, on 2/6/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Email Marketer Business Edition\Marketer.exe
C:\Program Files\Email Marketer Business Edition\Marketer.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\outpost.exe
C:\Program Files\SolidDocuments\SolidConverterPDF\SCPDF\SolidPdfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Smith Micro\StuffIt11\ArcNameService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe
C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HPQ\SHARED\HPQTOA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Pando\pando.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Mr Dont Play\Desktop\downloads\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iesearch&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 200.31.42.3:80
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Solid Converter PDF - {259F616C-A300-44F5-B04A-ED001A26C85C} - C:\Program Files\SolidDocuments\SolidConverterPDF\SCPDF\ExploreExtPDF.dll
O2 - BHO: CInterceptor Object - {38D3FE60-3D53-4F37-BB0E-C7A97A26A156} - C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Pando\PandoIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.3.28.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Solid Converter PDF - {259F616C-A300-44F5-B04A-ED001A26C85C} - C:\Program Files\SolidDocuments\SolidConverterPDF\SCPDF\ExploreExtPDF.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Outpost Firewall] C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\outpost.exe /waitservice
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OutpostFeedBack] C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\feedback.exe /dumps_startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\GameDrvr.exe" /startup "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0500.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] C:\Windows\CREATOR\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RecGuard] C:\Windows\SMINST\RecGuard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QPService] "C:\Program Files\HP\QuickPlay\QPService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nod32kui] "C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32kui.exe" /WAITSERVICE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark 2200 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2200 Series\lxbvbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Email Marketer Monitor] C:\Program Files\Email Marketer Business Edition\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 1.3\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pando] "C:\Program Files\Pando Networks\Pando\Pando.exe" /Minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2768135834-1163983701-2609209274-1007\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'LNSS_MONITOR_USR')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: LNSS Status Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\GFI\LANguard Network Security Scanner 8.0\statusmonitor.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - SolidConverterPDF - (no file) (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q106&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader2.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {804F9BC5-0EAB-4150-8065-0DF485420670} (InstallShield Setup Player V11.5) - http://www.noobforums.com/Nunlock/setup.exe
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: GFI LANguard N.S.S. 8.0 Attendant Service (gfi_lnss8_attservice) - GFI Software Ltd. - C:\Program Files\GFI\LANguard Network Security Scanner 8.0\lnssatt.exe
O23 - Service: hpqwmiex - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Email Marketer Scheduler (MLESchedulerService) - Nesox Solutions - C:\Program Files\Email Marketer Business Edition\Marketer.exe
O23 - Service: Email Marketer Subscriber (MLESubscriberService) - Nesox Solutions - C:\Program Files\Email Marketer Business Edition\Marketer.exe
O23 - Service: NOD32 Kernel Service (NOD32krn) - Eset - C:\Program Files\Eset\nod32krn.exe
O23 - Service: Outpost Firewall Service (OutpostFirewall) - Agnitum Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Agnitum\Outpost Firewall\outpost.exe
O23 - Service: SolidPDFConverterReadSpool (ScReadSpool) - VoyagerSoft, LLC - C:\Program Files\SolidDocuments\SolidConverterPDF\SCPDF\SolidPdfService.exe
O23 - Service: Stuffit Archive Name Service - Smith Micro Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Smith Micro\StuffIt11\ArcNameService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11901 bytes


----------



## DaKlown (Feb 6, 2008)

not trying to bump my thread. i just thought this might help and it doesn't seem like i can edit my post anymore. i found some wierd stuff in my host file:

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.0.1 bin.errorprotector.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 br.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 br.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 br.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 cdn.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 cdn.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 cdn.winsoftware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 de.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 de.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.cdn.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.cdn.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.cdn.winsoftware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.systemdoctor.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.winantispyware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.windrivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 download.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 dynamique.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 errorprotector.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 es.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 fr.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 fr.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 go.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 go.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 go.winantispyware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 go.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 hk.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 instlog.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 instlog.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 instlog.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 jsp.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 kb.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 kb.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 nl.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 se.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 secure.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 secure.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 secure.winantispam.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 secure.winantispy.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 secure.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 support.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 trial.updates.winsoftware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 ulog.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 utils.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 utils.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 utils.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 winantispyware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 winfixer2006.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 winsoftware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.drivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.errorprotector.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.errorsafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.systemdoctor.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.utils.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.win-anti-virus-pro.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.win-virus-pro.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winantispam.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winantispy.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winantispyware.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winantivirus.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winantiviruspro.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.windrivecleaner.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.windrivesafe.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winfixer.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winfixer2006.com ## added by CiD
127.0.0.1 www.winsoftware.com ## added by CiD


----------

